# Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

Okay, don't have pictures yet as I haven't picked the car up from the install shop. Here's what they did:
They installed the speaker for the phone in the same chanel as the center speaker for the radio. It's under that grill in the dash behind the cubby/bin. As it turns out, my installer indicated that there was a stereo speaker deep in the dash and that channel is to allow the sound to espcape. He indicated that they had no troubles installing the speaker for the handsfree kit in the same area. He also said it sounds very clear as the audio reflects off the windshield and goes right to the passengers.
They installed the microphone in the overhead console where the onstar mics would be. The removed the little rectangular piece of plastic, and after installing the mic behind, the "Perfed" the plastic and covered it in grill cloth that's the same color as the headliner. Should look very much like the pannel used with Onstar.
They installed the control button (it's just a button with a volume control knob that allows you to access your phone cordlessly) right above the ignition key.
Can't wait to get home and try it out. I'm using this with a Nokia 6280, which is the new phone with the fold out keyboard.
Oh, and they also installed my V1 on the windshield and hardwired it.
Will post photos first chance I get, probably Saturday AM.


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

Sounds wonderful. I can't wait for the photos.
I have been holding off with connecting a phone through the NAV because I see the Bluetooth setup being much more versatile.
Good luck. Maybe post the shop'e name and number and more details.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

Ted, If you dont mind ... How much did it set you back? I am thinking about doing a similiar install and wondering what price range I am looking at.
And howcome you didnt use the aux telephone input that came with the stereo?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Silver Fox)*

You can still use Bluetooth and connect through the nav. Connecting through the nav is only to have the audio come out the car's speakers and to mute the radio when the phone (bluetooth module) is active with a call. I assume that Ted's installer did this otherwise I don't see the point in having to turn down the radio when you want to make or receive a call.
The Parrot CK3000 supports the mute and audio functions.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

where did u get the job done?
was the bluetooth kit CK-1W that's being sold on Nokia's website? that's the one i'm planning on getting....
and how come the installer didn't install the phone kit through the phone function on NAV? the bluetooth car kit is suppose to support car radio mute .... no?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina,
That kit should have the ability to be connected to the nav (or standard) radio. The Nokia website doesn't mention the mute function. http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,,4918,00.html 
But there is another website that does mention this function and Nokia kits usually have this function. http://www.cellularaccessory.com/ck1w.html


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

This is great to hear. I was really jealous of the Acura TL nav system with integrated bluetooth hands-free. If I can get a kit for $150 (would like to know what a professional install is) and use the nav input with automatic stereo mute, I'd be a happy camper.
In that case, I'm not sure why I'd need a control module or volume control as I assume that the nav system volume control would control the phone when it's active (same way it controls the nav voice volume when it's talking to you).
Is there a list of compatible bluetooth adapters? You'd think that VW would have some recommended systems that have been tested with the nav unit--they couldn't add a "tele" button without testing with some adapters.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (zyklon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zyklon* »_Ted, If you dont mind ... How much did it set you back? I am thinking about doing a similiar install and wondering what price range I am looking at.
And howcome you didnt use the aux telephone input that came with the stereo?

Zyklon, the install cost a little over $400 including the kit. They did use the Telephone Auxiliary in the radio/nav unit. It works Awesome (again, I picked it up late last night after dark, so I'll post photos tomorrow am). Whenever you access the phone keyboard, or it rings, you hear it through the speaker on the dash. The radio will continue to play in the background. Soon as you press the single button on the dash to connect the call, the radio pauses, the screen in the nav shifts to the Phone Auxiliary Screen, which indicates "Adjust the Telephone Volume using your Telephone" and the MFI indicates "PHONE" in front of the driver. This combined with the voice dialing makes this really sweet. I just press the button on the dash, indicate the voice tag, and the radio pauses, dials and connects, all while the phone was in my brief case. Then, I just pressed the button to disconnect and return to the music. I'm very pleased with this kit; it works the nicest of any I've previously had installed.










_Modified by Ted K at 8:40 AM 3-26-2004_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_where did u get the job done?
was the bluetooth kit CK-1W that's being sold on Nokia's website? that's the one i'm planning on getting....
and how come the installer didn't install the phone kit through the phone function on NAV? the bluetooth car kit is suppose to support car radio mute .... no?










I got it done at American Soundcraft on Jericho Turnpike in Syosset. They did it in about four hours. They did connect it through the Nav, which not only mutes the radio or pauses the CD, but it puts the "PHONE" display in the MFI and switches the Nav display to the Aux Phone default screen while in use. They installed the speaker in the dash where the center channel speaker is located as it worked out better sound wise. The sound is dead center in the car, and since it reflects off the windshield, is very easily heard by all.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

The installer actually used Car Kit 112, which he indicated was the revised version, although from the Link that Spockcat posted which has the Car Kit 112 right below the CK-1, the specs look virtually identical other than the mounting plate, so I assume its just the one they were able to get their hands on. The Nokia web page indicates it's made in conjunction with Citroen, which may not be accurate as they don't even list the 6280 phone as being available in the US yet. Here's the link:
http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,,4916,00.html
Here's also a photo of the button volume control:










_Modified by Ted K at 8:48 AM 3-26-2004_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (xplay)*

Xplay, actually, the Nav switches to a default screen when the phone connects and it says to use the volume on the phone to adjust speaker volume, not the volume on the Nav. What's nice about the Nokia setup is that when the phone is connected, the volume knob that surrounds the button (you can see it in the photo below) adjusts the volume on the phone itself (you actually see the volume bars going up and down on the phone display). Works very seemlessly. The install is a little pricey (the kit was $250 and the install was $150, but somethings I'd rather pay for than do myself. I'm much more capable of building a deck on my house than I am tearing apart my dash.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

There is one thing I don't understand Ted, why would they install a speaker if the car already has a center speaker and when you connect to the nav radio, the audio comes out through the front speakers which gives the call an excellent sound quality. Maybe they were pulling your leg when they told you they installed a center speaker??
$150 is a nice fee for installation of a telephone kit. I guess I should charge more for the installations I do.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

Do you have any cradle for the phone? The downside I see with bluetooth is that when there is no cradle for the phone, it isn't connected to an external antenna, it isn't automatically being charged, and dialing a number is not as easy when the phone is in a fixed spot on the dash as opposed to being loose in your hand. 
Otherwise, bluetooth is very nice that you don't have to ake your phone out of your pocket if the dash button will activate voice dialing to a number already programmed into the phone.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

I don't have a cradle for it. I don't mind the fact that it doesn't charge as I never run down my battery. I would like to have the increased range provided with an outside antenna, so I guess that is one draw back, however, with the phone I selected, it's the new GSM 900 Mhz frequency so coverage is outstanding. As for dialing when it's not in a cradle, I have 10 voice dials set up, so it won't be too often that I'll need to dial by hand. One option would be to install a cradle via cigarette lighter, etc., but I think that would defeat the purpose of Blue Tooth, which is to not have to take the phone out and put it in a cradle.


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

I think that 42.50/hour is a decent price forthe install. I also question what the speaker in the center channel blackhole is doing and if in actuality the stereo is not being muted and the Bluetooth speaker is the only speaker that is outputting sound. Maybe this can be clarified.


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

I too would not be worried about the charging. Do it at home, office or in car. The cradleless setup is much cleaner and I think that is the whole idea behind Bluetooth-getting away from dedicated cradels etc. If you change phones in a few years you won't have to but a new dedicated cradle.
i have the same questions as some of the above folks:
1) What is the function of the speaker they mounted in the center channel region?
2) Does the phone call conversation come through any of the factory speakers?
3) The volume button is a hardwired item-why no Bluetooth?









Seems like everything that was done in your setup works well-muting the stereo etc. Your mic in the Onstar region in the overhead console works well? Thanks for all the info TED K.
Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Jack F)*

You are correct, the Blue Tooth is only muting the factory VW stereo. The sound from the phone is coming from the speak that was included as part of the Handsfree Kit, and was installed in the vent in the dash, as opposed to coming from the 11 factory sound system speakers.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Silver Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Fox* »_I too would not be worried about the charging. Do it at home, office or in car. The cradleless setup is much cleaner and I think that is the whole idea behind Bluetooth-getting away from dedicated cradels etc. If you change phones in a few years you won't have to but a new dedicated cradle.
i have the same questions as some of the above folks:
1) What is the function of the speaker they mounted in the center channel region?
2) Does the phone call conversation come through any of the factory speakers?
3) The volume button is a hardwired item-why no Bluetooth?









Seems like everything that was done in your setup works well-muting the stereo etc. Your mic in the Onstar region in the overhead console works well? Thanks for all the info TED K.
Just what I was looking for.


Answers:
1 and 2 - The phone is not being heard through the factory speakers. It's actually being heard through the speaker in the center vent. I actually like this setup as the volume on the phone is independent of the factory stereo. So, if I have the stereo at obscene volume levels, and the phone rings, I won't damage the factory speakers with the harsness of the phone ring. I also think that for a phone conversation, it works better to have the sound coming from in front of you rather than the factory speakers. Personal preference.
3 - Yes to both. The volume is hardwired (it's a ring that surrounds the button that activates the phone) and yes it's blue tooth. What I mean is that when you change the volume by turning the knob, it actually it interfaces with the phone and increases the volume on the phone. Think of an Amp, preamp arrangement in a home stereo. The amp is fixed all the time and just amplifies the signal coming out of the preamp. In this case, the Amp is the car kit and the preamp is the phone. In order to make the volume louder or softer overall, you adjust the volume on the phone. However, with Blue Tooth, the phone could be in your pocket, so rather than having to take the phone out to adjust the volume, they hardwired the volume control and when you adjust it, it automatically interfaces with the phone and adjusts the phone's volume. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_ I would like to have the increased range provided with an outside antenna, so I guess that is one draw back, however, with the phone I selected, it's the new GSM 900 Mhz frequency so coverage is outstanding. 

Not when you travel to the hinterlands like VT, NH, and I assume many parts of upstate NY. No GSM in many areas yet. That's why I've given up on T-Mobile and refuse to accept Cingular's GSM only phones. If you travel to the remote areas, you have to stick with older technologies like CDMA, TMDA and even analog. Most of those phones don't have bluetooth.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_You are correct, the Blue Tooth is only muting the factory VW stereo. The sound from the phone is coming from the speak that was included as part of the Handsfree Kit, and was installed in the vent in the dash, as opposed to coming from the 11 factory sound system speakers.

I get it now, the installer added a speaker he didn't have to add if he had connected the phone audio to the radio. He only connected a mute connection to the radio. He could have done the job in half the time if he didn't install the extra speaker.
One other thing, the phone volume can be adjusted with the steering wheel controls if you put the telephone audio through the radio rather than using a separate speaker.


_Modified by spockcat at 12:05 PM 3-26-2004_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

My appologies, the phone is also Tri mode I believe.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

Interesting about the thumb wheel controlling the volume. Did not know that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_My appologies, the phone is also Tri mode I believe.

What model phone is it and with which carrier?

Nevermind, I see it is a Nokia 6280. Actually, I think you mean 6820. This is EGSM 900 / GSM 1800 / GSM 1900. No CDMA, TDMA or analog service. You won't have any service in the hinderlands for quite some time.


_Modified by spockcat at 12:38 PM 3-26-2004_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

ATT. Here's the link to the phone:
http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,,47814,00.html
It says tri-mode, but it may be that it switches between three GSM frequencies. I'm not familiar enough with it to know. You might have more information. Gotta tell you though, I get full signal strength inside an office building in NYC inside the elevator. Never been able to have a call inside the elevator before.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I get it now, the installer added a speaker he didn't have to add if he had connected the phone audio to the radio. He only connected a mute connection to the radio. He could have done the job in half the time if he didn't install the extra speaker.
One other thing, the phone volume can be adjusted with the steering wheel controls if you put the telephone audio through the radio rather than using a separate speaker.

_Modified by spockcat at 12:05 PM 3-26-2004_

That's exactly what I want. No additional doo-dads in my car, especially an extra button on my dash. Control the volume with the steering wheel buttons.
But how do you answer? Is there a button you can press on the steering wheel or dash to answer and hang up when the phone volume is connected through the main system?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I get it now, the installer added a speaker he didn't have to add if he had connected the phone audio to the radio. He only connected a mute connection to the radio. He could have done the job in half the time if he didn't install the extra speaker.

_Modified by spockcat at 12:05 PM 3-26-2004_

now i know who to find when i need my phone kit installed.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (xplay)*

I have to say, the button is really small and easily accessible. I'll post photos tomorrow. The speaker is completely out of site and not even noticeable. The mic is also extremely well integrated. One of the nicest jobs I've seen to date on the Touareg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_That's exactly what I want. No additional doo-dads in my car, especially an extra button on my dash. Control the volume with the steering wheel buttons.
But how do you answer? Is there a button you can press on the steering wheel or dash to answer and hang up when the phone volume is connected through the main system?

For no additional doo-dads, you have to have the manufacturer integrate the phone into the car and radio right from the start. The way I installed my phone, you need a cradle and an external antenna (both exposed), as well as the control module and wiring to the radio (hidden) and a microphone (can be hidden as Uriah did).
With my phone, I answer by pushing the answer button on the phone. To initiate a call I can push a button and speak into the microphone or I dial the number and press a button. Volume is with the buttons on the steering wheel.
Ted's installation has a bit less exposed, just the button/volume knob. But I think he still has to take the phone out of his pocket if he needs to dial a non-voice dial number and he doesn't have an external antenna to help with reception in areas with weak reception.
I assume with Ted's setup he answers the phone by pushing the button on the dash.

5K
Sorry for the bad picture and the fact that the phone looks like an antique (6340i is the only decent GAIT phone on the market). I use the button on the phone:










_Modified by spockcat at 3:50 PM 3-26-2004_


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_I have to say, the button is really small and easily accessible. I'll post photos tomorrow. The speaker is completely out of site and not even noticeable. The mic is also extremely well integrated. One of the nicest jobs I've seen to date on the Touareg.

I'm sure it's not bad, but I'm a purist. I like the clean lines of the dash right now and I don't want to see any extra stuff wired in that's not absolutely necessary.
Also, I think controlling the volume via the steering wheel is by far superior to having to reach out to a knob no matter how conveniently placed.
So as long as Spockcat can tell me that you can also answer the phone via some button on the dash or steering wheel without reaching into your pocket, I would prefer to avoid the additional control.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

I'm looking specifically at bluetooth (BT for the rest of this message). I *assume* that BT controls are standard as there are many 3rd-party BT headsets out there today.
I would certainly not put a cradle in the car. I change phones regularly (every 6 months or so) and will keep my Touareg hopefully for the next 5-8 years. So installing a phone kit specific to a model is a non-starter.
The handset I would get would be a Motorola MPX220 smartphone or MPX pocketPC phone, which both will have BT support.
My goal would be to be able to answer a call and control the volume from the buttons on the steering wheel or the nav system, never having to take the phone out of my pocket. I just don't see myself with any sort of cradled hands-free system.
Optimally (although not a requirement), I'd like to be able to place a voice-dial call by pressing a button on the steering wheel or nav system as well.
Of course, I expect there to be a mic installed (sounds like Ted K's install spot--where the onstar mic would be--is perfect). But I'd *like* to avoid any visible components.
That said, the little Nokia button isn't bad for answering (probably not volume, I'd go with the audio through the stereo system). Looks relatively unobtrusive.
Are there other options beyond the Nokia unit that are BT-enabled?


_Modified by xplay at 8:33 PM 3-26-2004_


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (xplay)*

Xplay, I'm with you on keeping the interior extremely clean and devoid of unnecessary clutter. It seems like TED's version could be redone and then controls are through the steering wheel. That way you save on the parts and install of the speaker. It seems that the mic install is a must. No way to integrate into the Onstar mic? I'm getting excited to unload my current phone.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_I'm looking specifically at bluetooth (BT for the rest of this message). I *assume* that BT controls are standard as there are many 3rd-party BT headsets out there today.
I would certainly not put a cradle in the car. I change phones regularly (every 6 months or so) and will keep my Touareg hopefully for the next 5-8 years. So installing a phone kit specific to a model is a non-starter.
The handset I would get would be a Motorola MPX220 smartphone or MPX pocketPC phone, which both will have BT support.
My goal would be to be able to answer a call and control the volume from the buttons on the steering wheel or the nav system, never having to take the phone out of my pocket. I just don't see myself with any sort of cradled hands-free system.
Optimally (although not a requirement), I'd like to be able to place a voice-dial call by pressing a button on the steering wheel or nav system as well.
Of course, I expect there to be a mic installed (sounds like Ted K's install spot--where the onstar mic would be--is perfect). But I'd *like* to avoid any visible components.
That said, the little Nokia button isn't bad for answering (probably not volume, I'd go with the audio through the stereo system). Looks relatively unobtrusive.
Are there other options beyond the Nokia unit that are BT-enabled?

_Modified by xplay at 8:33 PM 3-26-2004_

One option is here: http://store.yahoo.com/cellpoint/parckbluetvo.html Parrot CK3000™ Bluetooth Voice Recognition Car Kit. Please read the entire page carefully. Sounds like what you may want. BUT, you will notice that at the bottom of the page there are BT phones that the kit doesn't work with or don't support all the features. No one can say right now if the phone you intend to buy (which doesn't seem to be on the market yet?) will handle all the features of this kit.
I wouldn't doubt the same restrictions apply to the Nokia kit (and more perhaps).


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

This unit doesn't look half bad. I'll keep this one on my list.
Yes, the Motorola MPX220 and MPX aren't out yet... later this year. My current MPX200 doesn't have bluetooth.


----------



## kukuachu (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (xplay)*

I already have the CK3000 and will be hooking it up in the next week or so. I just got Spockcat's kit for the non-nav radio in the mail today and would be doing the hookup tomorrow.....but I got the the 'ol Airbag Fault in the MFI tonight.








I will probably wait and do the install after the fault is corrected. Dont wanna have 'em claiming running the mic cable up the arm caused the fault!










_Modified by kukuachu at 11:20 PM 3-26-2004_


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (kukuachu)*

Cool (well, not about the airbag fault). Please keep us posted as to how the install goes.
I only wish you had the nav radio so you could tell us exactly what the user experience is.
Comment in general: You'd think that radios with the auto-mute function that can be controlled from a 3rd-party phone connector kit would also support other common functions like an answer button that would appear on the nav screen when the phone is ringing or a hang-up button that would appear when you're in-call. (I could see these also being duplicated by the "click" function of the jog dial on the steering wheel.) I guess voice-controlled units like the CK3000 are better than nothing...
But I'm still jealous of the fully integrated Acura TL bluetooth phone integration


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

Okay here are the photos. You'll see that the button is so conveniently placed that I personally don't mind it not being on the steering wheel. It's also so much less of a mod then adding a phone cradle with a kit. Spockcat is correct, if I do make a call that is not voice command, then I need to dial the phone, however, my phone comes with 10 internal voice tags and I can obtain unlimited additional voice commands from my carrier for $3.99 per month if I need, although I don't normally call that many people from the car so the 10 should be fine.
You'll notice in the photo of the headliner in front of the map lights the dark shaded rectangular cutout on the left. That's where they cut the plastic blank to install the mic, and the covered the entire thing in acoustic grill cloth that exactly matches the headliner. I've also posted pics of the Nav Screen and the MFI when in phone activation mode. The button also has a blue light underneath (you can't see as the photo was taken in the daytime) but it lights the button up so you can find it easily in the dark.








































Here's a picture of the V1 hardwired as well:


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_I'm looking specifically at bluetooth (BT for the rest of this message). I *assume* that BT controls are standard as there are many 3rd-party BT headsets out there today.
I would certainly not put a cradle in the car. I change phones regularly (every 6 months or so) and will keep my Touareg hopefully for the next 5-8 years. So installing a phone kit specific to a model is a non-starter.
The handset I would get would be a Motorola MPX220 smartphone or MPX pocketPC phone, which both will have BT support.
My goal would be to be able to answer a call and control the volume from the buttons on the steering wheel or the nav system, never having to take the phone out of my pocket. I just don't see myself with any sort of cradled hands-free system.
Optimally (although not a requirement), I'd like to be able to place a voice-dial call by pressing a button on the steering wheel or nav system as well.
Of course, I expect there to be a mic installed (sounds like Ted K's install spot--where the onstar mic would be--is perfect). But I'd *like* to avoid any visible components.
That said, the little Nokia button isn't bad for answering (probably not volume, I'd go with the audio through the stereo system). Looks relatively unobtrusive.
Are there other options beyond the Nokia unit that are BT-enabled?

_Modified by xplay at 8:33 PM 3-26-2004_

Xplay, I press the button on the dash and "Speak" to make a call, and press the button to terminate, never having to take the phone out of my pocket. Additionally, any BT phone will connect. I also don't need to take the phone out to adjust the volume as I can accomplish this with the single BT controller.
The mic install I think personally was done very well by the installer and is totally invisible, even to the trained observer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_










I like this part of the installation the best.
I still don't understand why he added an extra speaker when he only needed to connect to the telephone audio connection of the radio and then the sound would have come out all the speakers?


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Silver Fox)*

I'm with you, clean interior. That's actually why I did this. The one button on the dash and the hidden speaker and mic. Nothing at all is visible other than the controller button, and compared to the cradle's I've had installed in other cars, this is really the most unobtrusive way I've been able to figure out. Unfortunately, as Spockcat has indicated, the only way to have it completely integrated, like using the steering wheel controls, is to use an OEM manufacturer installed phone, which I wouldn't do given the cost of such equipment and the frequency with which I change phones.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

Agreed, the mic install is excellent. The button isn't bad either, but the CK3000 looks to be more my speed. For one, it's not Nokia, so it's likely to work better with the smartphone or PocketPC Phone (we know how much MSFT and NOK love each other, right?).
I've emailed the manufacturer for more details on the user experince and will post the response.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

They recommended keeping it separate rather than tying into the audio system. Since I often drive with the radio LOUD, I have found in the past with other installs that when the phone rings, it can distort the speakers. So, I went with his recommendation of the separate speaker, and since it's under the dash and invisible, I didn't mind it. It does sound excellent like the person is standing right in front of you.
Oh, and Spockcat, are you on the board 24:7?? You're always here.


_Modified by Ted K at 10:55 AM 3-27-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_
Oh, and Spockcat, are you on the board 24:7?? You're always here.

_Modified by Ted K at 10:55 AM 3-27-2004_

There are 3 of us. We take shifts.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

Any word on the dead peddles?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

I've sent out 14 over the last 10 days to people who have sent me payments. I have another 8 more coming in to modify and will ship them to people who send payment on FIFO basis. I thought I made that clear but perhaps I didn't. 
If you want one, send the payment and I ship in 1 to 7 days depending on my stock situation.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_They recommended keeping it separate rather than tying into the audio system. Since I often drive with the radio LOUD, I have found in the past with other installs that when the phone rings, it can distort the speakers. So, I went with his recommendation of the separate speaker, and since it's under the dash and invisible, I didn't mind it. It does sound excellent like the person is standing right in front of you.

Just to reiterate this again, even if you listen to music loud, you do not need an additional speaker with it's own volume. The nav radio has an initial independant volume control for the telephone audio. It is in the volume menu. 
Just last night I was driving with the CD volume fairly high. Suddenly, the CD muted, the phone rang at a normal volume level and when I answered the call, the telephone volume was at a normal level.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

So, if I understand you, the radio mutes when the phone rings, not when it picks up. Currently, I hear the radio in the background until the call connects. I may have them revise it and connect the speaker output to the Nav if I decide I don't like it the way it is. No biggy, should take them less than an hour to adjust if necessary.


_Modified by Ted K at 9:07 AM 3-29-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

Yes, the radio mutes when the phone rings as the ringing comes over the car's speakers. When placing a call, the radio mutes as soon as you hit the send button so you hear the ringing of the other person's phone over your speakers and know the call status.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

It must be kind of weird when you're singing along and all of a sudden the music stops and you hear how badly you actually sing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Company T-Reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Company T-Reg* »_It must be kind of weird when you're singing along and all of a sudden the music stops and you hear how badly you actually sing.









Who do you think you are, my wife?


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

I was using "you" as a collective term, not specifically you Spocky.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Company T-Reg)*

OK but you sounded like my wife! LOL


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

Spockcat, given the issue of the phone muting the stereo when you dial versus mine muting when the call connects. Have to check with the install shop today. I'm gathering it's more of an issue of the software in the handsfree kit itself than weather it's hooked up using an external speaker or the OEM factory speakers.
The other thing I have to get a handle on is the voice recognition. I'm considering re-recording them while I'm sitting in the car using the handsfree kit as it tends to have trouble recognize the voice tags I've recorded without handsfree (must be an echo or a change in the pitch of my voice when using the external mic).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

It certianly is possible that different phones may trigger the mute function at different times. 
I don't recall if I recorded my voice tags while in the car. It is possible. I sure do like them but often I also scroll through the menu and dial that way too.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

I just got off the phone with my installer. He is outstanding I have to say. He likened the situation with the mute and when it mutes versus "voicing over" the audio system to the earlier Nav systems. They used to mute every time the Nav provided a direction, which could get really annoying if you had a lot of directions within a short period of time. So, the newer Nav systems, like in our Treg, voice over the radio with separate volumes. Hence what Nokia has done with the newer phones, and he said particularly with the blue tooth phones, is that the phones themselves only provide output signals for the mute feature of the car kit when the call connects. Further, he said for that reason, it's very difficult to integrate with the factory speakers as it "voices over" during key strokes and rings, and as a result, not only does Nokia not offer this in their car kit (although he said if I wanted it he could create an interface at no charge) he doesn't recommend doing it as it doesn't work that seemlessly. He recommends installing a separate speaker so that when it "voices over" it's coming from a separate source. I guess in the end it very much depends on the features and functionality of the phone you've chosen. You now have to really understand how the equipment is going to interface, which is not suprising given the rapidly changing technology.
As an FYI, I also dialed a bunch of numbers this weekend not in voice command. Not too bad. Just popped the phone out, scrolled with the joy stick and selected. Then put the phone in the dash cubby and talked handsfree. Working out very well.
As for the voice tags, he said absolutely it will work better if I re-record the voicetags while sitting in the car. He said the environment is different than when I recorded them sitting in my Den and that since I'll be using the voicetags primarily while in the car, I should re-do them while in that environment. He said they've worked very well with other customers and should solve my problem. Boy, it's nice when someone takes the time to back up their work with good service. Guess that's why I've been using this place for 15 years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Ted K at 9:37 AM 3-30-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

Hmmm, my kit doesn't "voice over" on keystrokes. You actually don't hear the keystrokes at all. The phone doesn't mute the radio until you press the send key on outgoing calls or when the phone rings on incoming calls. This is also a Nokia kit I am using. It never actually "voices over". Does your kit "voice over"? 
I guess if you wanted to hear the keystrokes you could first press send and then dial or speed dial. That still wouldn't "voice over" though.
One thing that the nav will do while you are on the phone is still give you verbal nav directions. That would be the only time that my Nokia kit would "voice over".


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

Yes, my kit voices over for everything until the call connects. So, while the music is playing, in the background you hear all the key strokes, including the send and the ringing until the person answers the call, then it mutes. Also, when I receive a call, you hear the ringing in the background along with the stereo until I answer, at which point it mutes the music.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*

I had my existing Nokia (non bluetooth) kit in a different car in the past where it had its own independant speaker. When using it, it used to "voice over" (that is to say utter its sounds) over the speaker whenever you were dialing, playing with the phonebook or sometimes ever staring at the phone really really hard (ok.. the latter is a lie, but could make for an interesting Stephen King short story)... 
At any rate - now, with the NAV, it might be doing the same but the key is that the NAV doesnt tune over to "phone" mode until you're actually sending/receiving some live signal. Meaning only when you hit the send button or when you're getting a call.
Its *great* this way. I would assume the BTooth'ers behave the same way, but dont know for sure.
Uri


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_Yes, my kit voices over for everything until the call connects. So, while the music is playing, in the background you hear all the key strokes, including the send and the ringing until the person answers the call, then it mutes. Also, when I receive a call, you hear the ringing in the background along with the stereo until I answer, at which point it mutes the music.

But if you have the stereo up loud you would have to have the phone ringer up pretty loud to hear it over the stereo, wouldn't you? Same for all the other functions that are being voiced over? This doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg (spockcat)*

The phone has a very unique ring (granted it's totally changeable) so even when the stereo is very loud, you can hear that the phone is ringing, especially since the speaker is right in front of the driver. My concern with using the factory speakers as output is this. Since this phone (and I'm told most of the newer Nokia and Motorola phones do this) voices over the radio, if it was connected through the factory speakers and the stereo was playing very loud and now you'd have this somewhat shrill electronic ring, you could actually push the speakers over the edge into distortion. that would drive me crazy. My installer actually indicated that the type of Nav we have is really very leading edge meaning that technologically it's very hard to blend voices from two sources, hence why older nav systems pause the radio at all commands. That's why the car kit doesn't have the ability to interface the output through OEM speakers and requires it's own speaker.
On a different note, what a difference re-recording the voice tags while in the car makes. It now works absolutely flawlessly. Very pleased indeed. Bottom line, the only visible mod to the car is the button, which is much less obvious than the cradle in my last car. The speaker works great as does the operation and the sound quality is very good. The only negative I foresee, and whether or not this is critical is really up to each persons circumstances, is what Spockcat pointed out. The lack of an external antenna to boost signal capture. Depending on where you live and travel, if that is very important to you, a more traditional car kit may be in order. For me, the Blue Tooth worked out very well.


----------

